# Blindsided after 23 years



## Blindsided13 (Jan 11, 2014)

It breaks my heart how similar our stories are. I thought I had a perfect marriage, happy, 2 great kids, hopes and dreams... My husband stayed out all night one night said he was going to the football game never came home. This isn't him, or wasn't . I worried he may have been in an accident went through the cell bill to see who had called to invite him, one number kept coming up. For the past month hundreds of texts and calls. Belongs to a female in his unit that he said he just met. Lie. He turned his phone off, I text her to see if he had left ( at this time I thought she was just a friend) next am he called me yelling and screaming ... I asked him to come home and tell me what is going on. Got the I am not happy, love you not in love with you spiel...we should not live under the same roof then he packed a very small bag and moved into her apartment 30 minutes away. Won't talk to me except in email, only sees the kids for an hour or two before school. Doesn't call them parents by texting. He is caught up in this partying lifestyle. Saying he wants to do bigger things with his life like volunteer in Asia and travel???? What is more important than being a father? He has been combative calling me names and blaming me. I know he is rewriting history to justify walking out. He sent me an email stating what he wants from the house and if I feel like filing for anything other than irreconcilable differences, so be it? Really I told him I want to work this out. He doesn't. I just want the pain to go away. Logically I know it's over, I know what he is capable of. He has cut out his family and friends who don't agree with him. I don't think the man I loved will be coming back. This is who he is now. Selfish. I can't concentrate, I dropped out of graduate school, my son already has emotional issues. I can't concentrate at work and constantly leave to take my boy to therapy. He wants nothing to do with any of us.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

